# Can't talk about anything with my mom



## chessman6500

Anytime I want to talk about something she just doesn't listen or gets mad at me. The result is, I have to talk to myself or talk to my friends to get any type of point across. Does anyone know why she acts like this? It's like she doesn't want to hear anything I have to say or any of my opinions.


----------



## Barakiel

At least you've got your friends to talk to. My mom can be like that sometimes, and I'm really not sure why. :|


----------



## Amberleen

My mom's pretty similar. If I get excited about something, she scoffs and rolls her eyes at me. If I'm sad, she gets mad and dismisses my feelings. If I'm angry, she gets angry and tells me to get over it. Whenever I talk to my dad, he laughs at me.

I don't know if this could be the reason for your mom's behavior, but my folks don't like anyone that's different from them. They always talk bad about people that have different lifestyles than them. Anyone that has different thoughts, feelings, beliefs, and values that don't match their own, is wrong. Seems like some parents expect their kids to be just like them, and get frustrated when they don't live up to that expectation.


----------



## pantonals

I feel like I can't talk to my mother about anything. She always wonders how I managed to become "so fragile and weak" when I come from a family of "strong women". She tells me that back her in day, my behavior wouldn't have been tolerated. This is coming from a woman who has PTSD, depression and anxiety and expects everyone to cater to HER, but god forbid if I have anything emotional going on, she basically tells me to suck it up and that it's "just life". It's hard to live in the same house as her and sometimes I wished I lived alone so I don't have to deal with her bull****.


----------



## chompers

pantonals said:


> I feel like I can't talk to my mother about anything. She always wonders how I managed to become "so fragile and weak" when I come from a family of "strong women". She tells me that back her in day, my behavior wouldn't have been tolerated. This is coming from a woman who has PTSD, depression and anxiety and expects everyone to cater to HER, but god forbid if I have anything emotional going on, she basically tells me to suck it up and that it's "just life". It's hard to live in the same house as her and sometimes I wished I lived alone so I don't have to deal with her bull****.


wow, talk about delusional! It's crazy how clueless some people can be to their own situation and the way they come across. Sorry that you have to deal with this, it sounds awful.

Sounds to me like your mum probably has a lot of self loathing and insecurity about her own mental health issues, and then is being very critical of you due to her own insecurities.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I can't talk to nobody in the house.


----------



## Quatermass

The sad truth is that many parents can't handle "being there" for their children. My mom used to tell me that I could talk to her about anything I wanted to. But when I came to her with actual problems she always became very anxious and had no useful advice to give. I ended up feeling like a bad person because I had burdoned her. So I simply stopped telling her about things that troubled me. I felt like I had noone to talk to because my dad always seemed emotionally unavailable. Had to figure out things on my own, which isn't always a good thing.

I don't know why your mom acts like that. Maybe her own insecurities are triggered? Or maybe she doesn't think you problems are important, which would be really sad. It does sound a bit narcissistic of her to treat you like that. It's not very nice.


----------



## EvonneEzell

My mom used to be that way, but she changed, so now she wants to listen. I'm still hung up on the past and can't trust her with anything. Let your mom know that what's she doing is hurting you. That helped mine so it might help yours.


----------

